# I don't even kayak, but



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

...but this girl's video is circling the internets and it's one that just makes you feel good.

https://vimeo.com/159989338


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Totally a feel good video, for anyone like me trying to figure out the song, it's Hayden James - Something About You (ODESZA Remix).

https://youtu.be/ND5LiiYeOTw


----------



## themechanicnotthetool (May 13, 2010)

Hell yeah! Thanks for that. Such good music.

One of my most favorite clips of the year, i can already tell. Good friends, great water, travels and discovery...

I especially enjoyed how she put doing drops as not an individual act but one requiring the support of your team/friends.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

How do you watch this if your not on Vimeo? Is there a title, so I could search it on YouTube?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

just a guess

https://vimeo.com/blog/post/its-finally-here-the-official-vimeo-iphone-app


----------

